# Fortis GMT ?



## jayemvee (Dec 15, 2007)

I've searched a few times but can't find the answer..

I am considering purchasing the fortis GMT, I have seen how the Rolex GMT's operate in person but not the fortis ( not comparing the two ).

Does the hour hand move independantly similar to the rolex or how does this movement work in terms of the GMT?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

The Fortis GMT is powered by ETA's 2893-2. It does not have a quickset 12-hour hand like the Rolex. Rather the 24-hour hand is quickset at the first indent. Date is linked to the 12-hour hand so you have to be careful setting it for the first time or you'll get a.m./p.m. wrong.


----------



## jayemvee (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks for the prompt response, I love the look of the fortis.. but I like the quickset on the Rolex... Other than that I am not a huge rolex fan.

Are there any other watches that have a similar function to the rolex?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

Omega GMT.
Seiko GMT. (Quartz, Mechanical and Spring Drive.)
Citizen GMT. (Quartz)
Many of the other high end brands like UN, JLC etc with their inhouse GMT movements.

Some people term these as 'true GMT' watches. Google some yah?


----------



## abrizz (Nov 10, 2007)

I have also been looking into the fortis gmt watch but don't know anything about the movement. Is the 24h hand made so it jumps directly between hours or does it flow inbetween?
And have I gotten this right from the above explanation:
You set the 12h hand as normal by pulling the crown out and turning.
and if you pull it out some more you set the 24h? Or is the 24h always the same hour as the 12h hand?
and to set the date you have to keep turning the 12h hand? No extra step to just change date?


----------



## JP (Europe) (Jan 17, 2007)

abrizz said:


> I have also been looking into the fortis gmt watch but don't know anything about the movement. Is the 24h hand made so it jumps directly between hours or does it flow inbetween?
> And have I gotten this right from the above explanation:
> You set the 12h hand as normal by pulling the crown out and turning.
> and if you pull it out some more you set the 24h? Or is the 24h always the same hour as the 12h hand?
> and to set the date you have to keep turning the 12h hand? No extra step to just change date?


Fortis gmt movement is normal ETA2893-2 what is very common in GMT -watches excluding Omega modification and Rolex (what is not ETA-based) of course. Omega and Rolex do have independent 12 hour hand. Other ETA 2893-2 -based watches do have independed 24 hour hand.

The 24h hand is made so it jumps directly between hours. It doesn´t flow inbetween like some oriental gmt-movements do. That means problem with half hour (like India) areas.

You set the 12h hand as normal by pulling the crown out and turning. The 24 hour hand will follow the 12 hour hand (but on 24 hour format of course).

To set 24 hour hand you pull it out some LESS (to date set position). One direction you adjust date and another you set 24 hour hand by one hour steps.

Easy but not so practical than Omega/Rolex because usually people prefer to set 12 hour hand top local time and 24 hour to home time.

In very few watches the 24h is always the same hour as the 12h hand without possibility to addjust.

JP


----------



## abrizz (Nov 10, 2007)

Hmm okey,

I'm getting conflicting information here.
Firstly: someone else told med the 12h hand and the 24h hand are not linked at any point in setting the time. The 12h and the minute hand are linked though. It would seem very unpractical to have both the hour hands linked.

Secondly: I was told the 24h hand does not actually jump between the hour markings, but that it moves like a normal hand alittle at a time.

If you look at the picture in this post it seems like it isn't exactly spot on just yet. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/showpost.php?p=549691&postcount=43

And I'm guessing the 24h hand might be set to the same time as the 12h which is a quarter to 11.

I am not saying you are wrong here, but both of you seem to know what you are talking about. Anyone else care to chip in?


----------



## vjb.knife (Feb 11, 2006)

Vandice is correct. I have owned them all.









Although I do not own it any more the Fortis is a very nice watch especially at it's price.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

abrizz said:


> Hmm okey,
> 
> I'm getting conflicting information here.
> Firstly: someone else told med the 12h hand and the 24h hand are not linked at any point in setting the time. The 12h and the minute hand are linked though. It would seem very unpractical to have both the hour hands linked.
> ...


For the ETA 2893-2, the 1st crown indent sets the date and 24-hour hand. As previously described, one direction advances the date while the other advances the 24-hour hand in _*one hour steps*_. The 12 hour, minute and second hands are not affected (i.e. still sweeping like in a normal watch).

The 24 hour hand is slaved to the 12 hour hand when setting the latter (i.e. 2nd crown indent).

The setting instructions will ask you to set the date to one day before the current and turn the 12 hour hand past 12 for the correct date and time. The 24 hour hand is then reset to reflect the time difference.

After the setting is done, all the hands track each other continuously through reduction gearing. So you're correct to say the 24 hour hand moves a little at a time *in the timekeeping mode*. If you take a look at Vince's picture above of his Fortis, it's almost 7 and the 24 hour hand reflects that.


----------



## abrizz (Nov 10, 2007)

Ah now I understand. Thanks Vandice! The problem was not separating timekeeping mode and setting mode. I now understand why some people like the type of movements that rolex and some other use. Is there a practical reason to have the 12h and 24h hand linked when setting or is it just a mechanical necessity for this kind of movement? Can't think of use to have it like it is.

Nice watches there knife...like that seiko bezel!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

Yes there is. This ensures the relative positions of the hour (both of them) and minute hands are always synced. (E.g., At 12:30, both the 12 and 24 hour hands are exactly between 12 and 1 on both scales).


----------



## abrizz (Nov 10, 2007)

So its a mechanical reason then, to keep both hour hands synced with the minute hand. Makes sense I guess, that you need to have them both linked. I just figured one would rather have the hour hands separate. Just because I might fly to a different timezone and want to change the 12h hand to the current time doesn't mean I want to change the 24h hand from my home time at the same time. Is that how the rolex gmt movement works? It separates the 12h and 24h hands?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

Nono. Both types of movements have independent hour hands. Just that the Rolex types lets you adjust the 12 hour hand in one hour steps at the 1st crown indent whereas the 2893 lets you adjust the 24 hour hand instead. 

The easiest way to use the 2893 is to adjust the 24 hour hand to indicate local time. This is why many people prefer the 'true gmt' type movement which allows one to do the exact opposite just as conveniently.

In both movements, both hour hands are slaved to each other at the 2nd crown indent.


----------



## abrizz (Nov 10, 2007)

I see. Thank you so much for educating me vandice! I really like the design of the Fortis GMT. With the 12h-mark on the top and the somewhat thinner bezel compared to alot of other watches. Only thing I'm alittle doubtful of is the 20mm lugwidth. With the large watchwidth I imagine that 22 or even 24mm would be nice. Now all I have to do is find a bad excuse to buy one!  Have a birthday coming up soon, excuse enough I guess


----------

